#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  好想玩 RP~

## 幻貓

嗯‧‧‧問一下
現在有那一個RP仍是現在進行式？
陰影沒落了，亞沙獸界沒結果，獸界鎮好像停住了，而拉昂說要新開的RP也無期而終，加上‧‧‧‧‧我又不會自己開RP‧‧‧‧
感覺大家一起經營一個故事很好玩~
只可惜我兩個月前才加入野疆，所以沒辦法玩到‧‧‧‧
好希望能跟大家一起寫故事~〈茶〉

----------


## BOSS

...我也好想玩玩看呀  :Crying or Very sad:  

有人要開嗎?
還是讓小弟來開團試試看?

順便問一下 
rp有很多種類 
大家想要: 

1.像獸界鎮那種校園生活 
2.奇幻文學 
3.你有更棒的主義(請說明一下) 

給個意見吧

----------


## 瘋虎

rp呀.............不知道~~~~[爆]
每次找人玩但到最後反而是開的人不玩= =....
如果要開的話算我一份~但是我可能會到15號以後才有空~[段考.....地獄阿]
ps:回上面的~rp我看到的大約就這兩類而已......[有一些主題開3天就掛了]

----------


## 柴克

聽起來好像還挺有趣的樣子^^~
所以要玩了話也插我一爪吧

不過我沒有玩過耶
所以不知道怎麼玩
(雖然有大致看過,但還是看不太懂)
(迷:誰叫你的國文造詣那麼差)
(........)
有誰知道了話可以教我一下嗎??

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....大約就是把自己設定的腳色人物給插到開rp的那主題裡面去~[也就是把自己設定的人物給加到別人的故事裡並和別人產生互動!]大約就是這樣八@@"只是自己設計的腳色不能脫離原創者的設定!!

----------


## 柴克

恩恩
好像懂了又好像不懂的樣子
看來好像要玩過才會知道怎麼玩
總之
如果有要開了話
那就多指較了
(迷:真的要請大家多多包含,這傢伙的國文造詣並不太好)
(囉唆!!)

----------


## 瘋虎

呼~~~段考終於考完了[泣~~]
線再藥丸RP或是趕小說都來吧= =+~
反正現在也很閒

----------


## 夜月之狼

那笨狼也來參一腳好了?

到哪報名?XD

----------


## BOSS

呵呵
好多人 
那我禮拜三之前把一些基本設定貼上來

----------


## 瘋虎

恩恩~~感謝哩~~~~[準備設計人物~]

----------


## 幻貓

我要加~
算我一份~

----------


## 柴克

喔喔~~!!
終於要玩了嗎??
好耶!!
(我也來設計一下自己的角色好了^^~)

----------


## 幻貓

種類嘛‧‧‧‧
我覺得多一點獸會比較好玩‧‧‧但是要怎樣拉人玩呀？
最近總覺得好像只有我們幾隻在說話？

----------


## BOSS

人少比較好控制
小弟第一次開
太多人我也會怕呀

----------


## Michile

需不需要限定隻數…這樣?(雖然RP熱潮應該是退了…@@)
之前的陰影就是愈來愈多隻一起寫，寫到最後亂掉…
獸界鎮雖然說是用比較日常生活式的世界和寫法，可是最後一樣無疾而終…

理想的參與獸數是多少?
雖然在下是也想玩，只是又擔心像之前那樣寫到一半就胎死腹中OTZ\



總之先預祝有個好的開始，加油(－▽－)/

----------


## 瘋虎

^^"希望這次的rp可以開久一點哩[當然能不死當然不死拉^^"]至於數量~~~大大打算定多少勒@@?

----------


## BOSS

我想以冒險者學校為這次故事的主體(同時兼具戰鬥與校園生活 ??)
大部分的人都是校園新生
星期1-4是基本科目 (例:戰士是戰鬥技巧  牧師是神學  還有一些語言 算數等基本科目)
星期5-7是接任務的時間 當然也可以不接繼續鍛鍊也可
出任務的方式是以小隊為單位
3-4名學生+1 位老師(x隱忍者??)
當然大任務也有併隊的時候

學生的別級是用積分來計算
不同難度的任務有不同積分
參與學要活動贏得勝利也會有

所以大概希望玩學生的是5-6個人吧

順便問有人想當老師的嗎?

----------


## 幻貓

感覺跟魔獸世界組隊打怪的系統很像~
開始想草稿~

----------


## BOSS

呵呵
據說目前魔獸玩很兇 :-D

----------


## 瘋虎

^~^"   那~~~什麼時候會開始開跑勒~~~~[爆]
還有~~~世界觀.魔法.信仰等等的~~~基本設定哩?
[好想打稿但~~學校功課多阿~~]

----------


## BOSS

呵呵

因為目前我身邊還沒有掃瞄器
只講世界觀或校園介紹但沒地圖怪怪的(我會盡快處理)

不過先在這裡報名好了
報名同時請把要玩的種族說一下
這樣我才比較好做種族設定(大家可以選些怪種族!!)

再問一次有人想當老師的腳色嗎
想的人請著名一下
需要2位

----------


## 夜月之狼

報名搶第一~=3=

名字:夜狼(如果要和玩家名一樣的話可忽略)

種族:當然是狼族><"

武器:拳刃.備用骨刀(不需要特殊效果)

毛色:黑 胸前一塊十字和雙手是白的(學校最近來的流浪狗兒~"~)

屬性:闇+一點點的光

裝備:純自然=3=

可以當老師

----------


## Michile

看扮演學生角色的有多少再考慮^^;;
不過基本上我不會是那種太正統的老師就是…

種族嘛…
人類術士，平常是變形術讓自己維持在豹人的形態，
只是維持太久了，當有必要回復人類態時，
不只是別人會以為他是從豹人變成人形(－▽－)"

----------


## 柴克

我比較想當學生^^~

名子嘛.........Drek fyquewo(柴克 法克沃)
小名:小柴
種族是半狼人半人混血(平時是人類姿態)
恩......這樣可以嗎??

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~我會則當學生^^"
對了~我基本的設定已經打好了^^"如果我家的電腦可以給我上傳的話就可以PO上來了~~~XD

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~大致上想好了~~~~= ="""[之後應該會依照情形修改]
名稱:炎遺.嵐光[真名:炎遺.凡.鋼茲]
種族:虎
屬性:水[編冰]
武器:冰晶錐[一種寒冰的武器~在武器最中央有著一顆幽藍色的藍珠]
裝備:由冰晶錐之力所做出的冰晶鎧甲

----------


## 藍狼

幫瘋虎發的@@


大致背景:為古代皇族凡.鋼茲後裔.嬰兒時期時就被其父炎瘋.凡.鋼茲以著密術傳送至現在
:從小被撿到他的銀月.嵐光撫養長大.過著每天傭兵四處為家的生活.在炎遺16歲時.銀月被
不知名的人給暗殺.銀月在死前把撿到他時在他?中的一個黑色小鐵箱給了炎遺.邊上刻滿了
咒文.且在其中一面凹下了一個圓形凹洞.並叫炎遺去XXX[還沒得到設定^^"]就讀.就再銀月要
說下去之時.一道紅光罩住了銀月的身體並把他給帶飛了出去.炎遺錐了出去但只見到一個手
持著藍櫃的女鷹人從空中飛向了天際.  之後過了幾天.炎遺一個人遊蕩到了XXX城市.在飯店
吃些食物時正好聽到有人談起XXX正在招生比武.......[剩下到時再打~~~我故事內容的開端
是炎遺想去招生比武但是接引的人因為鄙視而不準他進去開始的~~~~~~~

----------


## 幻貓

我啊~學生就好~
名字：前田幻〈陰影裡的名字，懶得換~〉
種族：貓
特性：變身形態分三種，分別是人形〈有尾巴〉、貓、及貓獸人
武器：短棍、小刀、爪
毛色：全身灰，除了尾巴末端有白一塊

----------


## BOSS

還有人要參加嗎
禮拜三截止

目前是
幻貓:貓族
夜月之狼:狼族(老師)
Michile.E: 人類(維持豹人型態)
lion:半狼族
一瘋虎一:虎族
我:熊族(如果沒人報名我就當老師)


順便貼個設定

"能"是這個世界的力量
每個人的身上都有這種東西
戰士把"能"用在強化身體機能
法師則是用"能"引起波動  再用波動來引發法術
"能"也有各種稱呼
 氣  法力   精神...等都是 

能力:
可分為5個部分
力量:力氣  武器傷害     
敏捷:速度  迴避
體力:生命強度  回覆力  抗性
智力(法師)/睿智(牧師) :能使用的法術強度

10為一般正常人類的各項平均數質

以上是寫小說時方便比較的根據
例如在同樣狀態下你攻擊敏10跟敏15的敵人
打到敏15的敵人的次數顯然會比較少

基本種族能力
           力       敏       體      智        睿
人類    10    10    10     10     10
狼族    11    13     10      8      8
貓族      8    13      7     12     10
虎族    13    10    11      8       8
半狼    10    12    10      9       9
熊族    11    10    13      7       9

各項能力值可+/-1調整
但種和請控制在50

----------


## 夜月之狼

(舉手)

睿是什麼?~"~

還有 新手一隻

RP的玩法和規則有好心獸能貼一下嗎?XD

----------


## 柴克

有一種大家一起玩遊戲的感覺說^^~
好像會很有趣耶!!!

----------


## BOSS

就是依照設定大家輪流寫故事

睿智呀....
如果智力是IQ的話
睿智就比較像EQ

----------


## Michile

嗯…這應該算是角色設定，這樣…

【原本狀態】人類：
(外觀：黑髮、淡色膚)
力量　4 
敏捷　13
體力　8
智力　13
睿智　12

【常駐狀態】豹人：
(外觀：毛色橙黃)
力量　7 
敏捷　14
體力　10
智力　11
睿智　8

-----
姓名：米契爾．伊凡提斯
小名：(不固定，覺得跟他有關就會回應。)
類型：法術士
武器：不固定(劍、杖為主)，基本上是手邊有什麼武器就拿。
裝束：輕便服裝為主
屬性：無

-----
當不當老師啊…
能力也許有辦法，不過可以裝弱當學生(－ －)"
想當熊的那位不知道要怎麼稱呼…你會不會比較想當老師?
如果不是特別想要的話就我來吧(@x@)"

－－－
圖片發現比例嚴重錯誤，刪掉好了ＸＤ

----------


## 瘋虎

> 能力:
> 可分為5個部分
> 力量:力氣  武器傷害     
> 敏捷:速度  迴避
> 體力:生命強度  回覆力  抗性
> 智力(法師)/睿智(牧師) :能使用的法術強度
> 
> 
> 基本種族能力
> ...


恩......我的設定是~
主角名:炎遺.嵐光(真正名:炎遺.凡.剛茲)
種族:虎
屬性:水[偏冰](因為不清楚那世界的屬性編排和相剋等等)
武器:冰晶錐[一種寒冰的武器(其實只是以著冰晶錐的寒冰之力製造出寒冰刃)~     在武器最中央有著一顆幽藍色的藍珠(為冰晶錐的核心)]
[外觀:白髮.藍色膚(虎紋:黑)]
力量　13    
敏捷　11
體力　11
智力　12 
睿智　3
---------------------------------------
死都不當老師= =""""""[ㄟ系郎](基本設定.背景等等都寫好了說~~~XD)[天音:那你的瘋之狂想勒?]
[瘋虎:恩~~~~快打完了拉~~~~~~[爆]
---------------------------------------
再武器方面我多了一些附加效果!  其主要:攻擊  附加:治癒[至多到中等的治療術~~因為多半是靠冰晶錐本生的效果而不是用自身的能力來發動~(因為睿智低阿^^"~(笑))]

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....接下來的一些像是~~~武器圖案~人物長相之類的我是畫好了~~~但是因為沒掃描機和數位相機等等的[家裡窮阿><~]所以不能掃上來給各位看哩~~~~對不起哩~!

PS:我有設定一些輔助角色~~可以PO'上來用?  如不行說一下^^"~~不然我可能會PO上來加入到劇情裡[有可能成為在我主角身旁的第二主角^^"]
能力值等確定可以時再打上來吧^^"

----------


## Michile

噗…又不是一定要貼角色設定圖，那這樣不會畫的怎辦0.0

還有我那張用小畫家的，有掃瞄器懶得用(－ －)"||

----------


## BOSS

忘了講
老師能力可以加15
總合是65

我老師學生都可以
但是我當設定
所以最後選

輔助角色可呀
po上來看看
希望可以有其他種族^^

----------


## 夜月之狼

老師有特權啊......(奸笑)

能力：
夜： 月： 獥：
力 12 17 5
敏 10 11 14
體 16 14 12
智 14 13 10
睿 13 10 9

基本資料：
姓名：夜‧霧林‧歐卡米
小名：夜狼
種族：狼
類型：法術師
武器：雖然是法師但是用拳刃=3= 備用小刀插在腰上 爪(能加長加硬加利) 牙(能加硬加利)
裝束：毛皮褲 來源是個謎 裸上身
屬性：闇
特技： 召喚術(右肩上常站著一隻有翅小狼) 自癒 分身(把月分出來)
法術：暗黑之霧(侵蝕) 黑暗之霧(隱藏) 暗之漩渦(分解對手 超緊急用) 暗附體(加入黑暗屬性) 暗霧隱(瞬移) 
對不起笨狼喜歡玩文字遊戲Orz
使用漩渦時會邪笑 眼睛會充血變紅 讓一旁的人很害怕 所以是超緊急用
真是個愛學生的好老師啊XD

裡人格：
姓名：月‧霧林‧歐卡米
小名：月狼
種族：狼
類型：戰士
武器：自己"造"出的劍(光屬性) 爪(能加長加硬加利) 牙(能加硬加利)
裝束：同上
屬性：光
特技：近身格鬥 自癒 分身術(把夜分出來 不過基本上夜是主體)
介紹：小時候意外後的產物 有時會和本尊交換 比本尊開朗多了~"~ 笑面虎一隻XD
交換後 手上的白毛會蔓延至肩膀
法術：光之護封劍(延緩XD) 聖盾(防禦) 光凝結(造劍) 光之祝福(瞬移)
這隻就沒有夜那麼變態了 不過是隻奸詐的糟糕狼
但和夜一樣 愛護學生

外表：
身高： 183(媽說最喜歡這數字=3=)
體重： 78
年齡： 22~"~
毛色： 黑 從頸部中央至橫膈膜處有白毛 鎖骨有白毛 雙手掌全白
個性： 陰沉(夜)......~"~ 但有時會變得開朗(月跑出來時)
常說的一句話： 別動我的學生XD(神眉?)
真正的： 別觸犯我的禁地......
常做的事： 仰天望月 眼球充血 臉色猙獰 似有仇恨......
教學方式： 只要達到我給你的底限 你怎麼做我都不管

但基本上是個關心學生的老師......~"~

會偷偷要(命令?XD)獥看著學生就是證據~=3=

學生面前是一貫的撲克臉 偶爾會有淡笑

第三隻：
姓名： 獥(ㄒㄧˊ)‧良
年齡： 約200歲 但以本界的時間來看只有10歲=3=(沒這個設定可忽略)
種族： 召喚獸‧狼
身份： 召喚獸界狼王的么子(沒這個設定可忽略)
類型： 輔助型的 防禦技能為主 攻擊技全為被動(也只有一個~"~)
武器： 爪+牙(能加利加硬)
屬性： 地
身長/體重： 56/9
毛色： 灰 翅為褐色
個性： 善解人意 據說夜會向牠吐露心聲?(牠會說人話哦~)
特技： 完美吸收/反射/無效 傳輸線(將能分給己方) 防護罩(地) 治癒術 飛 高速移動
無奈的一件事： 常被夜或月當成傳令兵XD
常說的一句話： 你們老師說......(對學生)(童稚音)
第二句： 別想動我們一根汗毛！(低沉恐怖音)

完美吸收：將對手的攻擊還原為能 並能百分之百地吸收轉為己方用
完美反射：將對手的攻擊百分之八十反射至對手 百分之二十則自己承擔
完美無效：將對手的攻擊百分之百還原為能

----------


## Michile

唉度…
那來試試看當老師好了^^"
---------------------
【原種族態】人類： （１６８ｃｍ／５９ｋｇ） 
（外觀：黑髮、淡色膚） 
力量　　６（4+2） 
敏捷　１６（13+3） 
體力　　９（8+1） 
智力　１９（13+6） 
睿智　１５（12+3） 

【常駐狀態】豹人： （１８７ｃｍ／７５ｋｇ） 
（外觀：花豹，毛色橙黃） 
力量　　８（7+1） 
敏捷　１８（14+4） 
體力　１２（10+2） 
智力　１５（11+4） 
睿智　１２（8+4） 

--------------------- 
姓名：米契爾．伊凡提斯 
小名：（不固定，覺得跟他有關就會回應。） 
類型：法術士（元素師） 
技巧：武器精通（使用頻率高／相對較弱項？） 
　　　法術－－攻擊系（使用頻率極低／最強項？） 
　　　　　　∟回復、輔助系（使用頻率高／得心應手？） 

特技：雙重詠唱 - 利用異於常人的專注力與複合能力進行兩種以上的咒術詠唱， 
　　　　　　　　使靈活度與破壞力大幅度提升。
　　　移動施法 - 可在行進間詠唱咒文，亦可一面進行原地反擊或閃躲，一面施
　　　　　　　　法。移動期間限定詠唱一種咒文。
　　　法術延遲 - 利用集中力將術法的效果在詠唱完畢後保留其效果，等待在關
　　　　　　　　鍵時刻唸出關鍵字釋放。最多只能延遲一個法術。
武器：不固定(劍、杖為主)，基本上是手邊有什麼武器就拿（喂！）。 
裝束：輕便服裝為主 
屬性：無 
重視：學生（因為是老師？）、反對暴力（喂？）。 
個性：隨和，有些懶，常開玩笑，常微笑但並不常大笑。情緒起伏不大。笑容經 
　　　常看得到一絲憂鬱，常發呆，但經常會有令人噴飯的誇張舉動。 
　　　對於學生較喜歡任其自由發展，會適時鼓勵或及時阻止可能的犯錯。 
　　　（↑有時有些保護過度。） 
---------------------

大概就這樣吧^^"
如果是要成為老師的資料?

----------


## 柴克

恩.......大概是這樣吧??

人型:
力 9
敏 13
體 10
智 10
睿 8

獸型:
力 11
敏 13
體 11
智 8
睿 7

基本資料:
姓名:柴克 法克沃
小名:小柴
嗜好:打架
武器:赤手空拳or拳刃
人型:165cm 55kg 淡金色短髮,水藍色的眼睛,平時都穿一件短衣加七分褲
獸型:100cm 39kg 咖啡色的毛,腳毛是白色的
個性:好動,貪玩,有話直說
目標:成為真正的狼人
特徵:情緒極度激烈時會不由自主的變成狼
屬性:炎
職業:格鬥家
這樣可以嗎??

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....我附加原本炎遺.嵐光的一個設定~~~那就是~~被詛咒的老虎~~~[因此頭髮是白色的~]

----------


## 瘋虎

姓名： 亞利斯.奧德魯
小名： 煞神
種族：狼 
類型： 暗殺者
武器：嗜魂爪
裝束：緊身衣
特殊技：遁風入影
屬性：風
個性：沉默寡言,但一開口就一鳴驚人
介紹：在主角[炎遺]與登記招生伍考的登記官發生口角時登場,為幫主角化解了一場紛爭且與主角結識,在之後的旅途中~成為主角的生死之交

----------


## 瘋虎

姓名： 炙羽.奧德魯 
小名： 女魔王 
種族：狼 
類型：暗殺者 女教官 
武器：原石  [外表光亮園華~在中間有個奇特的圖騰~是由不知名的礦物做成~含有強大的土之力]
裝束：緊身衣 
特殊技：土界鋼盾
屬性：土
個性：與哥哥[亞利斯.奧德魯 ]相反~個性偏激~常常不顧一切的狂攻
介紹：與哥哥[亞利斯.奧德魯 ]一起參加招生伍考~之後與亞利斯.奧德魯和主    角到處奔波

----------


## 瘋虎

亞利斯.奧德魯 
力量　15
敏捷　14 
體力　12 
智力　6 
睿智　3
炙羽.奧德魯
力量　13
敏捷　13 
體力　8 
智力　13
睿智　3
這是兩人的基本素質^^~

----------


## 幻貓

> 力量:力氣  武器傷害     
> 敏捷:速度  迴避
> 體力:生命強度  回覆力  抗性
> 智力(法師)/睿智(牧師) :能使用的法術強度
> 10為一般正常人類的各項平均數質
> 基本種族能力
>            力       敏       體      智        睿
> 人類    10    10    10     10     10
> 貓族      8    13      7     12     10
> 總和請控制在50


嗯‧‧‧這樣呢？

姓名：前田‧幻
種族：貓族
武器：法杖〈僅施法時用〉隨身短棍、匕首、爪
狀態：平常為人類狀態，可以變成貓人《也就是戰鬥狀態》、貓。〈但激動時會無意識變身貓人狀態。變成貓‧‧‧劇情用〉
特徵：尾巴戴著金環〈有靈性？〉喜歡去磨東西、抓癢，看到圓形的東西會很興奮，常常一個人對著遠方發呆。話不多，口才也平平。脾氣有些暴燥，情緒起伏大。有少為人知的黑暗面。

                 力       敏       體      智        睿
人    型      7     11     8      13     11
貓    人      8     14     9      11      8
      貓          5     10     8      10      9   〈就說了~劇情用~〉
黑暗面    10     16    11      6       5

屬性‧‧‧思考中
以後都用這個框來進行我的設定吧~

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~~對了~~!
可以公佈一下屬性關西嗎?
還有世界分成哪種種族[例如:人族  獸族 神族 天族 妖精族等等之類的]

----------


## BOSS

這是一個科技與魔法並存的時代

但一般而言
魔法是皇家貴族的專利(像魔法書  魔法武器   魔法道具等)
對於一般人是遙不可及的
雖然也是會有例外
不過畢竟還是極少數(例如被大法師認為有資質的平民小孩有時候也會被收為徒弟)

魔法大致可分為6系
雙雙相剋
光-暗
火-水
風-地
基本上一個法術的施法時間最短為6秒
在施法期間內必須專注 不得分心分心或中斷(不能受到攻擊)
有較距離為20公尺

釋放法術的人
智(法師)/睿(牧師)11就可釋放基本法術
攻擊傷害為力11拿刀戰士的1.5倍
當你智/睿12時就變成立12拿刀戰士的1.5倍
以此類推

法術進階
以智/睿13 15 17 19作為分隔
當你智/睿13時
你在施法前可以將原本的法術昇級
施法時間在加6秒
但傷害為原來的2.5倍且有效距離+10公尺

假設基本法術的傷害是10  有效距離是20公尺    施法6秒
那智/睿13時升級過傷害是25  有效距離是30公尺    施法12秒
智/睿15時升級過傷害是62.5  有效距離是40公尺    施法18秒

法師與牧師的差別
法師施法一定要唸出來      牧師只需在心中向神起導
法師只要經過學習後每個屬性的法術都會    牧師只會他信仰的神所代表的屬性
法師每日可施法的次數為智力質     牧師則為睿智的1.5倍(小數點進位)




呵呵
我當學生的話要換種族摟

姓名：Boss
年齡：11
種族：犬族
武器：近距離雙槍   遠距離狙擊槍   一般都會放在一個黑色大包包(有時也會依任務而改變佩帶的槍械)
服裝：多變  啥都穿
屬性：無 
個性：平時就像小朋友一樣天真可愛  但戰鬥時卻會變的很沉穩
背景：出生於醫生世家(有錢人家低小孩)  從小就在醫院裡長大 跟家族學習   醫術  專精藥劑學    6歲在一次觀摩手術中右眼不小心被藥物弄成失明  後來家族透過政商關西  不知從哪裡拿到了一個義眼(魔法道具  能力....秘密)  移植後視力恢復     11歲時被送到冒險者學校   因為這是家族的傳統xd

能力
力量:6
敏捷:13
體力:13
智力:9(醫藥和槍械方面是天才  其他方面是笨蛋)
睿智:9

----------


## Michile

> 基本上一個法術的施法時間最短為6秒
> 在施法期間內必須專注 不得分心分心或中斷(不能受到攻擊)
> 有較距離為20公尺


嗯…有沒有依各個角色的專注力而有所差異，
像是一邊進行防守或閃避，一邊集行詠唱?



有沒有和元素精靈對話的元素使類型?
或是以手勢取代部份詠唱?[/quote]

----------


## 豹冰

10/3號那個星期的星期3....
來晚了嗎= ="
不過似乎還沒開始....
設定跟規則感覺上很亂...
所以考慮中...
文字樂章那邊...開的rp都不超過2頁...
如果需要的話豹也很樂意幫忙喔 :Razz:

----------


## BOSS

呵呵
leopard 來加吧

可以先開防護盾來承受攻擊
不然就是要有肉盾
小動作的移動是可以的(在不影響專注的情況下)
但在戰士的眼裡有動幾乎等於沒動

至於法術是否要詠唱
答案是一定要
詠唱士法師製照波動的方法
手勢只是輔助

基本上我把法師設定成"砲台"的腳色
有看過鋼弾的人可能會比較清楚
戰士就像鋼弾(高機動)
而法師是母艦(高破壞 大範圍)
母艦需要鋼弾的防護
而鋼弾需要母鍵來加速清理戰場


我第一次開rp
所以大家認為哪裡有不清楚或有錯誤的地方一定要跟我講
我會盡快改進

----------


## 幻貓

感覺，越來越複雜了~
降子可能文章會不好想‧‧‧‧

文章中還要玩屬性數字，頭痛‧‧‧我計算能力很差
可不可以刪掉一點麻煩設定？應該會增加大家玩rp的意願~

----------


## 夜月之狼

設定的數據就當做力量的區別就好了?

但不是絕對的 就是力量吧?

只要交待誰誰誰的力量比誰誰誰強 然後就打贏了之類的

不然數字太多 大家會頭痛的~"~

屬性也不是絕對的 頂多就是有相對優勢而已

就算水剋火 一滴水也救不了一盆火?

----------


## 夜月之狼

對了

誰是主角?~"~

基本背景要自己設還是給別人設?~"~

----------


## 柴克

恩.........(混亂中)
總之
有時候要玩了之後才會知道吧?
趁還沒開
我要趕快做一些整理和修改^^~
這樣到時候應該可以玩的更順吧

----------


## BOSS

呵呵

數字只是參考
讓寫小說的時候有個依據
不用太在意

----------


## BOSS

基本設定呀......
我只設學校

其他世界觀大家來一起掰
還要一個來學園的目的或理由

----------


## 豹冰

中央高聳入雲的金色尖塔...
由於歲月的侵蝕而顯得銅黃斑剝...如同一根鋼針似的深深釘在大地之上...
塔底下是一座花園 不過稱他為一座花園 似乎遠遠不夠...
一條河流流經此地 在尖塔東北分流 兩條河流分別包圍了尖塔...然後又在西南會合...繼續朝著海洋前進...
蒼蔥的巨樹環繞著尖塔 儘管這千年巨樹是如此高大 
但是在尖塔的腳底下 仍然顯得如此苗小...
樹蔭下則是一圈圈的灌叢...蒼翠的草地則四季如春的綻放著花朵
鳥語花香 猶如世外桃源的公園
卻不曾有學員踏足此地...
因為這座公園確實是做防禦法陣...
那寬廣的草地其實是灌木從所設下的迷障...
在這裡...哪怕是一顆樹 一株草...
只要觸動了 變會遭到這個裡積了千秋萬世自然之力的公園抵制....
為了研究這個法陣...也好奇中央的祕塔中藏有什麼樣的秘密...
兩大國分別在河的兩邊建立起學院 以便研究這神秘之地...

學院分四大部 魔法部 戰技部 機械部 化學部
以及在最靠近公園的導師辦公室...
辦公室走東北 西南向 一個大大的彎月 將半邊公園完全圍住
而四大學院便坐落在辦公室外圍
在學院跟辦公室之間還有一棟....校長室....
而且那裡有所有學員共同的目標...
精通四大學院...得到最終大學士的稱號!!!
...
...
...
...
唔.........我越想越雜了(死)

----------


## 瘋虎

= =.....最近沒時間上線所以都沒辦法回哩><"""

種族分為 人類 半獸族 獸族 妖精族 天族 
人類與獸族對立
人類與天族聯盟
獸族和半獸族聯盟
妖精中立
[天族:妖精和人類的混血種]
不知道這樣的種族設定大家可以接受嗎~~~^_^

----------


## BOSS

改成獸人跟妖精對立
人類則是中立(以利益為區分)如何

獸人-半獸-人類-半妖-妖精

-------------------------------------------------------
校園在加一個學生宿舍以及商品街

宿舍是六個學生一大間(學生人數)
門口進去後是客廳.廚房(公用)
然後才是分別的6個小房間
老師則有獨自的房間
浴室則是每一樓有一個大澡堂
澡堂有學生個人放髒衣服櫃子
隔天就會有人收去清洗
然後在放回櫃子

地下室有學生食堂
是由外面的廠商來包
聽說有30幾間不同的店

6人為一隊(用房間來分)
一隊有2位指導老師
有時會依任務大小而出擊的人數不同或有所組合
------------------------------------------------------
商店街
獸人國最大的商業集中地區
你想的到的東西幾乎都有
武器店  防具店  藥草........等 
除此之外
還有一個最舉世皆知的拍賣場
時常有好貨出入
只是價格也不便宜就是了

----------


## 夜月之狼

暫時把背景設在校園裡嗎?

以後會不會有外面的世界?......~"~

進不去的森林不好玩 再一個禁忌之森好了XD

是個練習野戰和野外求生的好場所

森林邊緣和校園交接的地方 被開闢為練武場

裡面的野獸多樣化 狂暴自然也不在話下

不過校園的邊緣有著結界 阻擋著野獸的入侵和學生的誤闖

只有一學期兩週的課程 會讓學生們進入

但這學期的學生似乎素質好又不太聽話 把它開了個"小洞"?XD

----------


## 瘋虎

回0080vs0083
   =W=+OK~~但還要看大家的意見哩><"""[不然直有少數人做決定也不哩><""]

Q:大家有決定自己所在的年級等等的嗎[學校]
    還有學校的制度等等的~~~大家有什麼想法勒@@?

    我想的是學校制度分成13级制  每一年都會有個升級測驗~如沒過就會留  
     級 如連三次沒過就要回到一年級重讀~~~[大約想到這樣~~~不知大家意 下如何^^~]

----------


## BOSS

我原本是想用積分制的方式來升級
不過這樣好像會比較複雜

至於我角色.....剛剛進學園
所以是一年級

----------


## BOSS

> 暫時把背景設在校園裡嗎?
> 
> 以後會不會有外面的世界?......~"~


先暫時設定學圓跟附近就ok了
到時候一劇情所需在曼蔓延生出去吧

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~對了!學生的來源是如何哩?
我角色的設定是以招生武考進入的~~
不知大家是如何設定這一方面的勒?

----------


## BOSS

> 恩~~~對了!學生的來源是如何哩?
> 我角色的設定是以招生武考進入的~~
> 不知大家是如何設定這一方面的勒?


靠家族良好政商關西(爆)

進來的原因是"家族傳統"
只要是滿11歲就來這裡讀

----------


## 柴克

嗚.........
好複雜阿~~"
不過總之還是要先玩了才會知道如何玩吧?
有一點興奮說

----------


## BOSS

其實感覺可以玩了
把每個學生來的理由都說出來吧

----------------------------------------------------
我來開個頭


一隻小狗躺在宿舍客廳的沙發上嘆氣著

咳~~~~~今天真是很奇怪呀
早上鬧鐘沒電
然後刷牙牙刷斷掉
接著連早餐都還沒吃
就被叫到父親的書房告訴我今天就要來學園
給了我一包學校寄來的包裹
打開一看
除了一些學園的簡介外
還有一張學生感應卡  卡號444-4.....
但這些都不是重點
聽畢業的哥哥說
宿舍底下學生餐館裡有一家蛋糕店
它的草莓蛋糕超好吃的
虧我還特地先繞過去買
但是....但是................


回憶畫面:
某狗狗貼著人家店面的玻璃櫥窗看著
天阿....怎麼排隊的人這麼多
不過這也表示東西一定很好吃吧
而且店長是隻帥氣的熊大叔耶>///<
趕快來排隊.......
(過了20分鐘終於排到了)
熊大叔:小弟弟  你要買什麼呢
boss:我....我...要草莓蛋糕(近看覺得更帥呀~~)
熊大叔:今天草莓沒有送貨來  所以沒有耶...
boss:那....那我要奶油蛋糕
熊大叔:那個剛剛賣完了耶 抱歉.....
boss:那....那請給我蜂蜜蛋糕
熊大叔:也賣完了耶...只剩下黑森林蛋糕喲
boss :Sad: 瞬間變成慘白)什....什麼!!!???


咳~~~~~~
連天氣都爆熱的(忘了開冷氣)
把衣服脫掉好了
過了十分鐘
boss:zz.....zzzz....

就這樣某狗狗穿著內褲在沙發上睡著了(在家的壞習慣還沒改過來)


接著
逼~~~的一聲房間的門打開
某個人走進來了

-------------------------------------------

誰要接那個走進來的人?


註1:學生感應卡就像學生證一樣 除了顯示身分外 進出校園很多地方也需要用到(門的旁邊有裝感應器 要帶卡才會開 例如:宿舍) 
註2:巧克力對狗來說是一種毒藥 不要亂餵狗吃喲
註3:任務"草莓奪還"  要運送到校園的草莓在半路被史萊姆強走了  有人可以將草莓帶回來嗎? 任務地點:禁忌之森與東方平原的交接處  委託人:蛋糕店老闆

----------


## 夜月之狼

直接就在這裡嗎?~"~

不是有文學版~"~

老師也要說個過去嗎?

想一想 明天再來貼XD

----------


## BOSS

老師可以不用急著現在
在小說裡慢慢的透露出來就好了
但是任務是老師要丟給學生的喲

我把這篇貼到文學版好了
但是名子要叫啥
"幻獸之境"好嗎?

----------


## 幻貓

不錯的名字~
問：學校名是什麼？知道了文章比較好打~

----------


## 瘋虎

恩恩~~~還有學校的所在地的城市或城鎮名稱可以說一下嗎^^"[因為我的故事有點~~需要這些基本設定><~xd]

----------


## 豹冰

插花囉~

命名:米里斯．新月
綽號:米腸(因為非常非常非常愛吃米腸=.=+)
種族:黑豹獸人
身形:176cm 78kg 算是頗壯碩的身材

力量　19
敏捷　15 
體力　8 
智力　14 
睿智　3

學籍：武技部畢業，魔法部重讀新生中...
技巧：除空手博擊和受爪攻擊，最擅長棍術，不過聽他老師說這只是安全裝置
武術：七個系列的紋章武技，每系都有各自的特性與不同的祝福，攻擊，或防禦技能，同樣須以能練成氣，再發出武鬥技
            ＜天之紋章＞主要是大範圍攻擊
            ＜地之紋章＞較多防具加祝技能
            ＜水之紋章＞主司防禦技能
            ＜風之紋章＞少數遠距離攻擊能力
            ＜火之紋章＞強力的單點攻擊
            ＜光之紋章＞唯一擁有能對隊友施放的祝福
            ＜暗之紋章＞罕見的吸血加祝
特技：隱匿，就算在太陽底下，也能很輕易的躲過對手的耳目(因為是黑色的=.=+)
武器：平常是用折疊棍，不過實戰武器還沒有人見過
裝束：寬鬆的褲子+輕便背心~就可告來源指出...他很愛露兩點奔...
屬性：喜歡在影子裡...有習慣性見光死(見光就會打噴嚏*3...)

----------


## BOSS

嗯

這樣就有更多老師了(≧▽≦)y

----------


## 幻貓

大家回文好湧躍~太好了~
大家一起來經營下去吧~

----------


## 柴克

喔喔~!!
幾天沒有回來逛
沒想到已經多了那麼多的留言了呢^^~
看樣子大家都很期待說
應該可以接的下去吧?
希望不要在"胎死腹中"了@@
(謎:去你的烏鴉嘴!!)(踹飛~~~)

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~這次的RP可能等到20頁以上都不會掛吧=口="
因為多半是以團體行動的方式來玩的[所以沒時間發言的人就會有其他獸幫你接下去~~~~XD><~]
PS:我現在如果要上傳RP只能到網咖了^W^"""[我家電腦拒絕我打這麼多字在網路上~~XD]

----------


## BOSS

這樣你不是會寫的很辛苦

----------


## 瘋虎

恩....不會耶~~~!
想當初我為了上傳瘋之狂想時.我記得我跑了5.6次網咖只為了一篇文章 ....XD
我想可能是因為我樂在創作之中吧~~XD[目前在偷偷的在網咖用30分鐘的電腦上傳RP中]

----------


## 柴克

畢竟對有興趣的事
即使付出的在多都不會覺得吝嗇的^^~

那就....加油吧
ps.終於看完了到目前為止的所有文章了(呼~)這下可以好好的來想我的劇情囉^^~

----------

